# White Is The Light That Shines Through The Dress That You Wore



## CaboWabo (May 15, 2015)

In the Shawnee Forest in southern Illinois


----------



## Amocholes (May 18, 2015)

Lovely! Your colors are spot on.


----------



## Braineack (May 18, 2015)

the carpet doesn't match the drapes.


----------



## Ysarex (May 18, 2015)

One of my very favorite places -- nice shot.

Joe


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 8, 2015)

This one looks a little to sharp. I am thinking a mild vignette would help to draw your eye into the middle. 

This looks like a cool place to be and take pictures.


----------



## Forkie (Jun 8, 2015)

Did someone mention a see-through dress?


----------

